# Cowry X knives other than KD?



## gic (Jun 13, 2016)

The discussion on the KD and how good the Cowry X steel is got me wondering: did any maker make (or makes) a (san mai) Cowry X knife other than Hattori?


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 13, 2016)

99% sure sukenari played with this steel. Koki was selling a yanagi made of it.


----------



## bkultra (Jun 13, 2016)

Are you asking about Kitchen knives only?

Sanetsu used Cowry X

Tanaka Would do custom orders using Cowry X back in the day


----------



## mikedtran (Jun 13, 2016)

My search lead me to Katsuhiro though couldn't find much on it. Also the picture looks like a Tanaka Ironwood?

http://www.1couteaujaponais.eu/KATSUHIRO/Gyuto-Chef-Damas-Cowry-X-Japanese-Knife.php


----------



## James (Jun 13, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> 99% sure sukenari played with this steel. Koki was selling a yanagi made of it.



I'm curious if one can make a custom order with Sukenari. It'd be nice to commission a 240 cowry-x gyuto


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jun 13, 2016)

It's basically the same as ZDP-189, but with the addition of a little Molybdenum and Vanadium so it's maybe a little tougher and more wear resistant. The Carbon and Chromium content is exactly the same.

I only mention it because you've got a lot more options with ZDP-189.


----------



## panda (Jun 13, 2016)

More interesting is Togo reigo. Supposedly sharpens like white but retention like AS.


----------



## bkultra (Jun 13, 2016)

panda said:


> More interesting is Togo reigo. Supposedly sharpens like white but retention like AS.



Plus you can have your favorite Co. Make you a knife with it, Konosuke :biggrin:


----------



## mikedtran (Jun 13, 2016)

I have a Hattori Cowry-X folder and I just sharpened it today and I will say that the steel sharpened extremely easily. I was expecting it to be very difficult.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jun 13, 2016)

panda said:


> More interesting is Togo reigo. Supposedly sharpens like white but retention like AS.



Isn't that just old Sheffield steel?


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 13, 2016)

Someone should email james and see if tanaka or sukenari would do a small batch of forum customs like hattori fh but way sexier. Damascus cowry-x gyuto with a custom coat and shoes from james. Be amazing. Also i dont know if sukenari would but im sure a vendor could persuade him to make some small alterations, i have m'y doubts if they even have any more cowry-x  the legend of the ultimate steel surpassing even zdp-189 may die with Mr hattori :sad0:


----------



## bkultra (Jun 13, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> Isn't that just old Sheffield steel?



Yes but it is rare for a smith to still have the paperwork proving it these days.

Edit: this is the case with the Konosuke I mentioned.


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 13, 2016)

mikedtran said:


> I have a Hattori Cowry-X folder and I just sharpened it today and I will say that the steel sharpened extremely easily. I was expecting it to be very difficult.



Give ya $50 and a bottle of bourbon.


----------



## mikedtran (Jun 13, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> Give ya $50 and a bottle of bourbon.



Depends on what bourbon =D


----------



## mikedtran (Jun 13, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> Someone should email james and see if tanaka or sukenari would do a small batch of forum customs like hattori fh but way sexier. Damascus cowry-x gyuto with a custom coat and shoes from james. Be amazing. Also i dont know if sukenari would but im sure a vendor could persuade him to make some small alterations, i have m'y doubts if they even have any more cowry-x  the legend of the ultimate steel surpassing even zdp-189 may die with Mr hattori :sad0:



+1 would be interested in this.


----------



## panda (Jun 13, 2016)

Haha, I lost interest in it because ko was the only maker with it. Trying to source a tamahagane now..


----------



## gic (Jun 13, 2016)

If James is listening I for one (and I suspect many others) would love to have a san mai Cowry X 240, I actually would prefer a non-damascus version since it is the steel, not the bling...,
James??

But is Cowry X still made even??


----------



## mikedtran (Jun 13, 2016)

There still seems to be some stock as Hattori is still making Cowry-X blades just not kitchen knives. Koki got a shipment in March of new Cowry-X hunters I believe.



gic said:


> If James is listening I for one (and I suspect many others) would love to have a san mai Cowry X 240, I actually would prefer a non-damascus version since it is the steel, not the bling...,
> James??
> 
> But is Cowry X still made even??


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 13, 2016)

I just sent james a pm, maybe we will get lucky and we can get some cowry x gyutos. Im indifferent to damascus to normal san mai(lies all lies) but i would love to own a blade made out of this, its a unicorn steel. Maybe the only one besides tamahagane.


----------



## mikedtran (Jun 13, 2016)

Could combine the two and have a tamahagane sanmai around the cowry-x =p


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 13, 2016)

mikedtran said:


> Could combine the two and have a tamahagane sanmai around the cowry-x =p



If sukenari could do that im game, maybe make little mini katanas, 180mm long 10mm tall, red and white linen micarta wraped in leather. Be the greatest letter opener ever. In all seriousness i would buy a 240mm gyuto cowry x core clad in tamahagane soft iron, wicked polished hada. Nice two piece handle one modern material one ancient. Kiri box. Signed document. Would look nice on my desk next to my dragonball z action figures lol. But im guessing that would price most people out of this, i suspect cowry x to be expensive. His yanagis made of it were priced similarly to his honyaki i think.


----------



## pkjames (Jun 13, 2016)

I am actually around, just don't want to join the party without any useful info since I do carry Sukenari. 

Anyway, I forward the msg to Hanaka-san. The answer is:

Sukenari has never done any production with Cowry-X, and he commented that they are essentially "the same". 
It is possible to do custom steel, as long as it is relative easily to get (but generally it is not the case in Japan), but the minimum order qty at least 100kg for most manufacturers which means a few hundred knives. It is unfair to ask the manufacturer to bear the cost of stocking custom steel but it is even harder for a small one-man online retailer like me to commit to such huge qty of knives (what if they dont sell well? lol)

That said, shall there is a chance, there is always a chance of KKF custom


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 13, 2016)

Sorry boys, got confused with this "Takefu Steel Company used to produce Super X Powdered High Speed Steel as their highest grade steel." Knock off cowry-x lol. Id like to see a custom line for the forum, possibly a honyaki, or some obscure steel, something really special. Heck even a blade made from one or out makers damascus forged and ground in japan would be really cool. Something only us cool kids would have.


----------



## Badgertooth (Jun 13, 2016)

bkultra said:


> Yes but it is rare for a smith to still have the paperwork proving it these days.
> 
> Edit: this is the case with the Konosuke I mentioned.



Almost. What Konosuke is calling Togo Reigou isn't really Andrews of Sheffield steel. It is a vintage billet of Swedish steel that resembles it so it is called Togo Reigou in homage but it is stamped with and 'S' for Sweden-kou.


----------

